# Looking at a '99 A6 - problems?



## pilonius (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been looking at getting a 1999 A6 and was wondering what I should be looking at for problems on these. It's a 2.8L auto. Thanks guys!


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

i have one, other than some minor exhaust leaks and foggy headlights, everything should be straight :]


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: (rawritspawel)*

The usual stuff- how is the car?
It should look like its been taken care of, and there should be records.
Little broken things, like cupholders, interior trim, etc, that are broken and not replaced are usually a sign of abuse/ non-repair.
And service records- I go in with the attitude of: if there's no physical record of it then assume you WILL be doing it and subtract the cost from the price of the car.
Especially true w/ timing belt/ service. If you're not familiar with these things/ german cars in general- take it somewhere for an opinion.


----------

